# UT colors on a custom split grip............................



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Here is one that I'm working on right now I'll get more pics up later...............................Dave


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang Dude! I've been busy here lately and only able to pop in and check things....every time you got a new post with new rods!!








That looks really good...we gotta get together on rod!


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice !! I want one !


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry, that one is spoken for...nice work! I can't wait.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Great wrap, but it would look much better in maroon!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Go Vols, lol.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

why do I have a feeling I know who that rod is for.... the umpa loompa.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I just wish I could keep my rod bench that clean!! LOL, good job.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

About the lure...got bored and thought it looked pretty cool. It would go great with that rod! Awesome rod Dave.


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Go to mycustomrod.com - Allen put longhorn in the rod he built for me along with my initials. Go to gallaries and look at the 2nd page of the rods.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

OK Jerry... Where you at LOL! As always Dave, nicely done.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bayourat said:


> why do I have a feeling I know who that rod is for.... the umpa loompa.


nope it is not for him.................................


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> nope it is not for him.................................


The bad thing is i know who you are talking about!!!!!!LOL.....Dave


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Well you better keep it in the safe.... he likes that U.T. stuff....After this weekend i'll have the new boat back down here.... sure is nice making it from the harbor to bastrop in 15min.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

d4rdbuilder said:


> OK Jerry... Where you at LOL! As always Dave, nicely done.


I'm trying to think of something nice to say about the burnt orange wrap. Dave, it is a beautiful wrap, in spite of the colors used. I have shingles from both schools, but am an Aggie(can't help it). So, it's all in fun! Glad to see you got a new camera, Dave...I thought you were off on a marathon wade trip. Jerry


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Goags said:


> I'm trying to think of something nice to say about the burnt orange wrap.


how about a simple, "hook 'em?" :biggrin:


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...what a product. Dave brought me the rod on Saturday and it was all business Sunday afternoon. I've been working on my topwater skills lately and this jewel made life easy. Not only does it look good (to me) the fit and finish are outstanding and the action was just what the Dr. ordered. Thanks Dave...check your PM.


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

How do you get the white to white without any bleed through from the blank


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

CH there are only two ways "I" know of. (1) is to paint the blank white under the wrap or (2) you really have to pay attention to your packing and tension. 

If there are others, I'm sure well both get to learn something.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> How do you get the white to white without any bleed through from the blank


Thread tension , i cp'd the wrap also ,if you don't it will be semi trans. on the white .


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Thread number*

Could you tell me the number you used for the burnt orange.

Thanks


----------

